# Dry Camping After Srtorm



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Last Tuesday we had several storms blow through here. Got home at around 6:30 and no power.

We live about a mile from a nursing home and nhad never had an outage lasting more than an hour.

This time it was different. Several hours passed, and DH was going to have to get some sleep, still no power.

Here is where our dry camping experience and several mods came into play. It had cooled down after the storm, but the house had gotten warm, so we fired up our Maxxfan in the kitchen area, and the fan in the bathroom, had replaced that one too with a more powerful one, opened windows and the doors, and in about 30-45 minutes we had the OB all cooled down.

We had even taken the milk and meats from the house fridge and put them in the OB fridge.

Went to bed in comfort, temp just right thanks to the fans, And got a good nights sleep. Power came on at around 11:30.

Thanks to knowing how to dry camp, and our mods we just went out to the back yard, and slept well.

The OB came to the rescue for us.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats !! Glad it all worked out for you. We were out of power for 4 days last week!! UGH. We were able to borrow a generator from a friend to power the house back up.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats!!!!

3 days last week saw our temps above 100*....Wed was 1-5*. We don';t have air conditioning at Wolfwood (don't need it...usually) so I fired up Puff and spent some time out there with the kids. Ain't life grand?!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

We've spent a few days w/ 90+ temps after a hurricane had knocked out power. Now that we have the OB it's our plan B if we loose power after a hurricane, assuming the Outback is still parked beside the house after the hurricane.







If we ever have to evacuate you best believe the OB will be following us on the evacuation route, evacuations are very rare around here though.

Brad


----------



## cgs500 (Jun 18, 2008)

Does this count??


















This was my first "camping" experience in my adult life, it was after Katrina and I volunteered in Waveland MS. It was in a borrowed TT staying in a Fred's parking lot and at first had to haul water to take showers in 55 gal drums. After a week or two the National Guard started delivering water to the distribution center and they offered to fill some cubes for our use. Once the light stand showed up we could pull power off it at night and save the gas running our generator. I spent 7 weeks in Fred's parking lot and I had it good compared to a few others who slept in tents for the same length of time.

After Thanksgiving of '05 we moved a (19 ft) TT we later bought, to a private piece of property (water and electric hook up) in Kiln MS where I spent another 6 months helping start a volunteer camp.

I thought this, in combination of my experiences when I was young, would kill ever wanting to camp again. However, for the final "move" home my family and I went down to Mississippi to get the TT. We took a nice and slow pace coming home (N.E. Ohio) and we had a blast! We have since done several local weekends (within a 100 miles) and a trip to CO and one to GA. The 19 footer is definitely to small with a 6 and a one year old so we are looking at getting something more comfortable. There is an '05 Outback 28 BHS at a dealer locally and it looks like it could work nicely. I found this board while looking up reviews on Keystone and Outback so if there is anything that you think I should know please feel free to chime in.

Thanks,

Kev


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> 3 days last week saw our temps above 100*....Wed was 1-5*. We don';t have air conditioning at Wolfwood (don't need it...usually) so I fired up Puff and spent some time out there with the kids. Ain't life grand?!


Isn't it nece to have a backup for any kind of an emergency. I'm sure the kids enjoyed that too.

Our plan is to get another eu2000 and a parallel kit so we can run ac if necessary.


----------

